# Sometimes people amaze me in a good way



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

it's always a good day when someone both cares about people and knows enough to rehome a dog so that it doesn't end up being put down.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sometimes doing the right thing is hard - and this is a great outcome for the dog. And your neighbor can now look for a more appropriate dog for her lifestyle.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good for her! It is nice to hear that there is still some people around with good ol' common sense! I hope she goes on to find the perfect-for-her-dog to love!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Maybe there is a poodle in your neighbor's future - good job on recognizing the problems and rehoming the dog appropriately.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That is nice to hear. She did her best with a behaviorist and trainer and unselfishly considered her neighbor's safety and the dog's happiness.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

That's great, except...as a person who lives in a rural area, dogs on farms still have to be controllable. We've had neighbours' dogs kill our chickens, maim our livestock and threaten us on our own property, and let me tell you farmers don't have any patience for that kind of thing. So the answer to a badly behaved dog is not automatically send it to a new home on a farm. Hopefully the farmer will still work with the dog to instill good manners!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

All I can hope for is that the new owners obey state law where all dogs must be leashed at all times unless within the owners home's fenced yard or a fenced dog park. And that they continue working with the behaviorist.


----------

